# Effect of tropical storm on surf fishing



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

Have a trip planned to Dauphin Island this weekend. Was really looking forward to some fishing but with the current track of tropical depression nine not sure what impact that may have on surf fishing. Can someone give some insight on how these tropical storm's will affect fishing.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Just a guess based on my trips to Pcola beach - the water/surf gets rough and the water is murky. Lots of catfish.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep ,, Not good !


----------



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

The catfish were out in force. You know you're in trouble when your rod tip starts twitching on your first cast before you get it set in the holder! But, any day you get to go to the beach is a 'win'!


----------

